# A new puppy.



## fired up (Dec 21, 2009)

Got a new puppy today. Introducing BANJO, he is half Australian Shepherd and half Chesapeake Bay retriever.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 21, 2009)

great looking dog!


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 21, 2009)

Banjo is a nice looking pup! Congratulations...


----------



## gnubee (Dec 21, 2009)

Congratulations nice looking pup. Australian Shepherd and half Chesapeake Bay retriever huh? Quite a combination. 

It brings up a question though, When he's a little older and you take him hunting, what happens when You shoot at a pheasant and he brings you back a Steer?


----------



## miamirick (Dec 21, 2009)

which half is which?


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

Half Austrailian Shephard and half Chespeake Bay Retreiver???  He looks more like 100 % "Skillet Licker" to me!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have a couple of those skillet lickers, and they make it fun to come home.  You are in for a great ride.  Is this your first pup?


----------



## raceyb (Dec 21, 2009)

Awwwwwwww....  that is a VERY cute puppy!!

He'll be a smokin pro in no time!


----------



## scrapiron (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome looking puppy. I am very jealous. Wife and son are allergic and so I can't have a dog come in the house. If the dog isn't a member of the family he can't always be outside, so no dogs for me.


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome looking pup! Congrats


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 21, 2009)

Cute Puppy...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thats a nice looking pup there Fired. I don't know how well he'll be smokig but I bet he will be eating really good thou. 
PS about as good as my dog does too.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 21, 2009)

Cute pup.  Congrats on the newest member of the family.


----------



## buffalosmoke (Dec 21, 2009)

Great lookin' pup! Too cute!


----------



## flash (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so jealous. It has been almost 4 months since I lost my Scooter. We are just now starting to think of adding another friend to the household. My wife just cannot accept the quite in our house any longer. Understandable after 14 wonderful years with our Scooter. We will continue to scour Petfinder and other animal shelters til we can find another very special friend.
 You got a wonderful looking pup. Take good care of him


----------



## alx (Dec 21, 2009)

Interesting combo....Nice looking puppy...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2009)

The little Mrs. and I agree with Racey-----
Awwwwwwww-----He's cute !


BC


----------



## danj (Dec 21, 2009)

My wife says awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww what a cute little puddle maker.... glad he isnt ours and she loves the name.....


----------



## carpetride (Dec 21, 2009)

Good looking dog.  I had a Chessy growing up...great dog but hard headed!


----------



## fired up (Dec 22, 2009)

I guess if that happens we will be eating really good!


----------



## miamirick (Dec 22, 2009)

hey carpetride i've never had a "chessy" but if you wanna see hard headed look at this bulldog of mine, so stubborn you tell her to do somethin she wants to do and she'll just look at you cause you want her to do it,  come to think of it kinda like my wife!!


----------



## meateater (Dec 22, 2009)

Great looking pup. Everyone needs a buddy like that.


----------



## zenrider (Dec 22, 2009)

Congrats, cute puppy!!


----------

